# PCC gauge and running qualities improved



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a technique and procedure to correct the out of spec/gauge PCC axles, and to also true up the wheels to virtually eliminate the wobble.

See my site for the complete article:

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**












Greg*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg always has the neatest tools eh????? What you tink?????? Regal


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually ALL machinists have these in their toolbox.....they're called "digital square nut wrenches".


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

easy work, takes about 15 min to simply adjust the back to back. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips12/pcc_tips.html#gauge


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All axles had the small plastic insulator disk between the half axles. Normally it was stuck to one of the half axle ends, I actually did not notice it right away. 

While you are correct in that you can set the back to back correctly by just trimming the "gear casting" as I call it, the excessive flange width makes it so I was not happy at all with the actual wheel gauge still. 

It only took me about 15 minutes per axle to do on a lathe, but of course you need a lathe. 

The other advantage of having the half axles and wheels on the lathe is the opportunity to true the wobbly wheels, it runs smooth as silk now. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

George, I found that the wheels appear to be plated, and there seems to be a copper coating under the exterior plating, but it does not seem to be chrome. The wheels are made of some white metal, soft but machines easily, lucky for us. 

Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The wobble of my wheels was minimal so truing them would not have done a lot. WMMV


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it was a "while you have the wheels in a lathe" opportunity. Nick's were not great. I trued a bit of the flange face on the tread side too, that made my flange thickness measurements a little more consistent! 

On Nick's, the reduction in wobble was noticeable, but then I was looking for it. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Greg,

Those look much better now.

Still cant beleive they wobbled so bad from the factory.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems to have to do with how they attached the wheels to the axles. George S. reports it looks like some kind of adhesive is in there too. It did not appear that the wheel castings were not true, just the assembly. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have several of the Digital calapers. Cause they usually are where I am not. So I don't have to go chasing after them. I even have one in the car for work. They are not that expensive any more. 

I got a couple for free with a couple of orders I places.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've updated my web page with more information, pictures and how to "fix" the problem with the non-standard socket. I've started a new thread on this.

My web page is: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

Regards, Greg*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought the wobble was prototypical!! Esp the Boston model. 

Wait....It was the bad track that made them wobble!!! Darn New England weather. At least we have weather!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've updated my page, finally toned down the blinding blue-white leds and there is a video at the bottom of the page so you can see and hear it. Got a reasonable bell, horn, sounds, and Tom Hanks yelling "all aboard". 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Mar 2011 05:36 PM 
I've updated my web page with more information, pictures and how to "fix" the problem with the non-standard socket. I've started a new thread on this.

My web page is: *http://www.elmassian.com...>*

*Regards, Greg 
*

*
* Sorry, you have to go to my web page, for some reason the youtube plugin won't take the old embedded code...


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice vid of the PCC, runs a lot better now!

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Robert brought it to my attention that if you are running IE, you may need to update to the latest flash player from adobe to see the video... 

Greg


----------

